# My dog is in her 52 day if pregnancy



## Laura k (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi my dog de bordeaux is on her 51 day of pregnancy. Everything has been fine up until today and just need a bit of advice. This morning she appears to be in some discomfort, when sitting down she has yelped a few times is this Normal or do I need to get her to a vet x


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome.

Her behaviour isn't normal. If she's yelping, it's obviously hurting her when she sits down.

Although she's heavily pregnant, it isn't necessarily anything to do with her pregnancy, she could have hurt herself in some other way.

Other than this, is she behaving normally, eating, drinking, pooping, etc?

I assume you've had a good look at her back end and can't see anything amiss?


----------



## Laura k (Oct 2, 2014)

Hiya thank you for your response. 

She doesn't seem herself at all just sleeping a lot and is doing a lot, she had not ate as much as what she normally does and yes she has passed urine but not sure about poo will have to ask my partner. 

I can see a lot of movement from the pups in her belly, and to me her bits look more swollen than normal


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Laura k said:


> Hiya thank you for your response.
> 
> She doesn't seem herself at all just sleeping a lot and is doing a lot, she had not ate as much as what she normally does and yes she has passed urine but not sure about poo will have to ask my partner.
> 
> I can see a lot of movement from the pups in her belly, and to me her bits look more swollen than normal


Well, she is nearing the end of her pregnancy and it is possible she has had some movement in her pelvis, but she shouldn't be in pain.

I do think it's worth letting your vet check her over. If she has a problem which is painful, around her back end, it could be a problem when she begins delivering her pups. If it's painful, she may be reluctant to push.

I have never had a bitch do this and that's why I think she may have hurt herself and nothing connected to her pregnancy.

It would be normal for her to be sleeping more around this time and many pregnant bitches can go off their food towards the end.

I wouldn't normally rush any dog to the vet immediately because of this, but given the fact that she's heavily pregnant, I would play safe and let your vet see her.


----------



## Laura k (Oct 2, 2014)

Hiya yes she had a poo today but it was quite hard &#128512;


----------



## Laura k (Oct 2, 2014)

Could she be constipated?? She has just ate something now as well x


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Laura k said:


> Could she be constipated?? She has just ate something now as well x


It is possible that she's constipated. If she pooped and you thought it looked hard. Did she appear to have any difficulty passing it?

What food is she on at the moment?


----------



## Laura k (Oct 2, 2014)

Hiya she didn't seem to struggle passing it however she hasn't had one since. 

She is on Morrisons super meat we have had her on that for months now she also has a lot of chicken


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I've never heard of Morrisons super meat - is it a complete meal? or do you mean you are feeding her a raw diet using meat from Morrisons?

Can I ask have you had your bitch hip scored? DDB are a breed where hip problems are common and the pregnancy could put pressure on her hips if not good.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Laura k said:


> Hiya she didn't seem to struggle passing it however she hasn't had one since.
> 
> She is on Morrisons super meat we have had her on that for months now she also has a lot of chicken


Is the food in a tin?

If you check the ingredients, does it say 78% moisture?

She really needs to be on a good quality puppy food now, with a good meat content.

After she delivers, it's essential she is getting enough calcium and fat and I don't think she will get that from a Supermarket brand.

Most tinned meats sold in Supermarkets are mostly water and it won't be enough to sustain her and her babies.


----------



## Sarah75 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi
My Labrador is on day 50, sitting seems uncomfortable for her, she either stands or lies and is doing a lot of whining ???


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you taken her to the vet? No, I wouldn't say that's normal - she still has two weeks to go.


----------

